# Presidential Address 6/15



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

This update just came in from FOX. This update only seems to affect Eastern and Central timezones.

Tue. 6/15/10
**primetime extended**
Delete 
8:00pm-10:00pm: Hell's Kitchen

Add 
8:00pm-8:15pm: Presidential Address (Live in all time zones)
8:15pm-10:15pm: Hell's Kitchen

Please note: Hell's Kitchen will air at its normal time in Mountain/Pacific


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

More importantly, the 6th game of the NBA Finals will air and not be interrupted.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

CBS is planning to air the address, then "slip" the rest of the night.

Again, only for Easter and Central.
Mountain and Pacific should be on time.


phox


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

CBS
Tue. 6/15/10
**primetime extended**

Delete 
8:00pm-9:00pm: NCIS
9:00pm-10:00pm: NCIS: Los Angeles
10:00pm-11:00pm: The Good Wife
11:00pm-11:35pm: SIGN OFF
11:35pm-12:37am: Late Show With David Letterman
12:37am-1:37am: The Late Late Show With Craig Ferguson
1:37am-2:00am: SIGN OFF

Add 
8:00pm-8:17pm: Presidential Address (Live in all time zones)
8:17pm-9:17pm: NCIS
9:17pm-10:17pm: NCIS: Los Angeles
10: 17pm-11: 17pm: The Good Wife
11: 17pm-11:52pm: SIGN OFF
11:52pm-12:54am: Late Show With David Letterman
12:54am-1:54am: The Late Late Show With Craig Ferguson
1:54am-2:00am: SIGN OFF


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

NBC
Tue. 6/15/10 
***Eastern Time***

Delete 
8:00pm-9:00pm: Losing It With Jillian

Add 
8:00pm-8:15pm: Presidential Address (Live in all time zones)
8:15pm-9:00pm: Losing It With Jillian (this will be Joined In Progress on E/C only)


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

ABC
Tue. 6/15/10 

Delete 
8:00pm-8:31pm: Jimmy Kimmel Live
8:31pm-9:00pm: NBA Countdown (Live in all time zones)

Add 
8:00pm-8:16pm: Presidential Address (Live in all time zones)
8:16pm-8:34pm: Jimmy Kimmel Live
8:34pm-9:00pm: NBA Countdown (Live in all time zones)

Please note: The full 31-minute Jimmy Kimmel Live episode will air on non-E/C stations.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> More importantly, the 6th game of the NBA Finals will air and not be interrupted.


Yes, that's right. Go Celts!!!! :up::up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jlb said:


> Yes, that's right. Go Celts!!!! :up::up:


Who cares if it's interrupted, just so long as they play. And the Celtics win. And Better Off Ted airs this week!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL. I am torn between wanting this to go seven games so my Lakers can win or having the two unaired episodes of Better Off Ted be shown. Either way they will be on the second season DVD set.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

..if the dvd set ever comes out.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

I am glad it's rerun on my season passes because it actually done at 7:20 pm not 7:15 pm (CT) like they said.


----------

